# homemade dog ear wash??



## nancy237

My dog has smelly , itchy ears . I was going to try a wash of
1/2 vinigar & 1/2 water, but then I read about using a 
1/3 vinegar 1/3 alcohol 1/3 water mix.

I know someone here can tell about a good ear wash mix ....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

my begal basset mix has big bassett ears and seems to have an ear infection every year when i take him to the vet , so i would be interested if you find one that works and helps keep the ear infection down.


----------



## derm

First get the pet's ears checked by a vet to see what the problem is. Depending on the cause of the infection or the state of the eardrum, you could make it worse, up to and including deafness and cranial nerve damage. 

Their is no safer, better product than an ear wash from your vet. Period. And they are not expensive. 8 bucks will get you months of ear cleaner. Vinegar and Alcohol poured on an inflammed ear in a dog is the same if you poured it on your own inflammed ear.


----------



## nancy237

No infection ...just dirty stinky ears ...

I have cleaned dog ears all my life..just wondering what 
mix people recommend...


----------



## Minelson

We recommend equal parts water, vinegar, alcohol as a home made ear cleaner at the vet clinic.


----------



## nancy237

Minelson said:


> We recommend equal parts water, vinegar, alcohol as a home made ear cleaner at the vet clinic.


Thank you so much ....


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This one works great:


Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder.


----------



## Wolf Flower

nancy237 said:


> 1/3 vinegar 1/3 alcohol 1/3 water mix.


This is what I use in my grooming shop as a routine ear wash.

Don't use it on ears that are already inflamed or infected, as it will burn.

But using a squirt of this solution in each ear after a bath will help dry out the ear canal and discourage bacteria and yeast from growing.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

My Beagle was getting ear infections too, I took him to the vet, got the ear wash, ear ointment, etc. My vet said it's the food, he said the food affects "the ears & the rears before anything else".
I treated him this last time after changing foods 3 times over a years period & treating him with the ointment & cleaning his ears with a new ointment someone got for me & it worked Great! I also switched my dogs to Raw Feeding & so far it's been almost a month & his ears look good.


----------



## nancy237

I used the vinegar/alcohol/water mix and he actually enjoyed his ear cleaning.
You know how they act when you scratch their ears ..


Thanks


----------



## Minelson

nancy237 said:


> I used the vinegar/alcohol/water mix and he actually enjoyed his ear cleaning.
> You know how they act when you scratch their ears ..
> 
> 
> Thanks


ha! Yes I know...Boris groans with pleasure


----------



## Trixie

Bearfootfarm said:


> This one works great:
> 
> 
> Blue Power Ear Wash Recipe:
> 
> 16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol
> 
> 4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
> 
> 16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1%
> 
> Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.
> 
> Shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder.


Our sons older Newfoundland had ear infections really bad. This is what we used on her and it worked really well. 

One thing different, I used Witch Hazel instead of alcohol, it didn't seem to burn as much, and worked just as well.


----------

